# TiteBond Shelf-life



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I’ve been using Titebond 2 & 3 for years now. But my issue has been with the shelf-life I seem to get maybe 1 year before it starts breaking down. I normally buy the 16oz bottles. I emailed Titebond support for more info about my issue. And how to decode the numbering printed on the bottle. I’ve asked employees at HomeDepot, Lowes, WoodCraft & Rockler and no one I’ve encounter knew the answer on how to decode the numbers.

So according to Titebond support: Titebond has a “conservative 24 month shelf life. Can last longer than that with proper storage (cap tightly closed, kept at room temperature)” 

I live in Texas and it’s HOT in my garage in the summers, so I’m sure that does not help for its shelf life. I’ve been considering bringing my bottles inside during those summer months.

Now how to decode those printed numbers:
Here is my example:

A(5)(10)(13)(0013)
A=America
(5) Year
(10) Month
(13) Day
(0013) Was the batch # that day.

The bottle with A510130013 was made in America (A) in 2015 (5) on October (10) thirteenth (13). It was the thirteenth batch made that day (0013).

Armed with this info, next time you go to buy some, you can figure out just how long it’s been in a warehouse or on the store shelf to get an idea of how much longer of shelf life it has.

I’d like to thank Paul Pavka with Titebond for the info.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have used TBIII for several years to glue cork rings for custom fishing rods. Never had a problem with it. I have had bottles as old as three or four years. Yep, store as per directions. I store mine in a closed cabinet upstairs in a spare room I use. Shop gets a bit cold but never had issues there, either. Thanks for the code, need to check mine.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For one thing you don't know how long the bottle sat on the store shelf before you bought it. I really haven't had any issue with any brand getting too old. I had one bottle one time that seem to thicken a little so I added a little water and shook it. The only time I've had any issue with storage is when it freezes. It gets clumps in the glue so we used it for things unimportant.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been buying TB Original by the gallon and haven't had any problems. A gallon usually lasts about a year. My garage/shop is air conditioned so that may help.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been using TBIII for 10 years and have never had it break down like that. My last bottle I've likely had for 3 years. I have had the caps clogged with dried glue and maybe the glue thicken a little but nothing major. I guess my garage stays between 55 and 85 depending on the time of year.

David


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I've gotten so tired of the caps glued shut I'm now washing the cap off in warm water before I put it away.
Not had a problem with shelf life.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It will last several years( 3, 4, 5 not sure) from my experience. When it gets old it does not break down, it just solidifies. Again I know this from experience.

What numbers on the bottle are you trying to identify?

George


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had it get grainy if I leave it in the shop in the winter...
I live in Georgia, and it doesn't freeze, but I now keep it 
in the house so it dispenses normally... Never had it go 
bad.... I only buy 16 oz at a time ...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Oakwerks said:


> I've had it get grainy if I leave it in the shop in the winter...
> I live in Georgia, and it doesn't freeze, but I now keep it
> in the house so it dispenses normally... Never had it go
> bad.... I only buy 16 oz at a time ...


The freezing temperature of glue is higher than that of water. The reason most glues recommend 50 degrees or higher is it freezes below that temperature. Try it sometime with a small amount of glue having the glue and wood at 45 degrees and make a test glue up. The residue on the surface will turn white and the joint should break at the joint when dry.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive always felt that time on the shelf is pretty useless in determining if glue is still good. I like the spread test; lay down a bead of glue and try to spread it with your finger. If it spreads well, it's good to use, if it's stringy or clumpy, toss it


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished up a gallon of II that must be close to 3 years old and opened a fresh gallon.
The old stuff definitely was thickening up but still working well.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MariahHolt said:


> I’ve been using Titebond 2 & 3 for years now. But my issue has been with the shelf-life I seem to get maybe 1 year before it starts breaking down. I normally buy the 16oz bottles. I emailed Titebond support for more info about my issue. And how to decode the numbering printed on the bottle. I’ve asked employees at HomeDepot, Lowes, WoodCraft & Rockler and no one I’ve encounter knew the answer on how to decode the numbers.
> 
> So according to Titebond support: Titebond has a “conservative 24 month shelf life. Can last longer than that with proper storage (cap tightly closed, kept at room temperature)”
> 
> ...


I checked my glue bottle and below is the code (as best as I could read it). The characters were difficult to read.

A404290062

So..."Made in America"
April 29, 2014, batch # 0062

The jug is almost empty so I will be in the market for a new one soon.

The glue still seems to be just fine with no thickening or clumping or anything.

The current level is at the bottom ring about 3/4 inch below the label. :smile3:

As mentioned, my garage (shop) is insulated and air conditioned so the temp is typically room temp no matter what the Texas weather is outside. The shop temperature never gets below 68 or above 80. :grin:


----------

